# New kernel Linux [2.6.14]

## mc619

scusate qualcuno sa dirmi cosa cambia ?

http://www.pctuner.net/php/Descrizione/Descrizione.php?id=newsweb&n=2264

cosa vuol dire che ora supporta nativamente la pattaforma centrino?

Fino ad ora come funzionava?Last edited by mc619 on Tue Nov 08, 2005 9:19 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ilvalle

Significa che ora c'è il modulo per la scheda wireless (ipw2200) dei centrini; 

nel kernel:

```

Symbol: IPW2200 [=y]                                                                                                       

   Prompt: Intel PRO/Wireless 2200BG and 2915ABG Network Connection                                                          

     Defined at drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig:193                                                                              

     Depends on: !UML && NETDEVICES && IEEE80211 && PCI                                                                       

     Location:                                                                                                                

       -> Device Drivers                                                                                                      

         -> Network device support                                                                                            

           -> Network device support (NETDEVICES [=y])                                                                       

             -> Wireless LAN (non-hamradio)  
```

Paolo

----------

## randomaze

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> scusate qualcuno sa dirmi cosa cambia ?

 

Quello che acambia ad ogni minor release del kernel.

Nuovi driver, qualche sistematina quà e la... 

 *Quote:*   

> cosa vuol dire che ora supporta nativamente la pattaforma centrino?

 

Probabilmente include qualche driver in più.

 *Quote:*   

> Fino ad ora come funzionava?

 

te lo dice l'articolo stesso che hai linkato:

 *Quote:*   

> ...ma l'aspetto più importante è che la piattaforma wireless Centrino viene ora supportata nativamente, divenendo una feature standard. Al momento attuale, alcune distro quali Suse e Xandros supportano già Centrino, ma attraverso plug-in o driver non standard

 

P.S. Puoi aggiungere la versione del kernel cui ti riferisci? Peché se qualcuno vede il tuo topic potrebbe anche pensare che é uscita la 3.0  :Mr. Green: 

P.P.S. Questo tipi di discussioni "alla lontana" lo stiamo trattando nel subforum, allora muovo il post.

----------

## mc619

Modificato il titolo...

Quindi Ã¨ solo una miglioria di driver per Wifi.... 

Delusione  :Sad: 

Cmq grazie

----------

## gutter

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> Modificato il titolo...
> 
> Quindi Ã¨ solo una miglioria di driver per Wifi.... 
> 
> Delusione 
> ...

 

Scusa ma che ti aspettavi ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Dece

 *mc619 wrote:*   

> Quindi Ã¨ solo una miglioria di driver per Wifi.... 

 

Beh dai non è poco: utilizzare i driver con ndiswrapper non è il massimo in quanto a comodità: non sai quanto ho gioito leggendo che avevano aggiunto il supporto per i driver broadcom  :Smile:  (anche se ancora non ho avuto tempo di provare  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *Dece wrote:*   

> [
> 
> Beh dai non è poco: utilizzare i driver con ndiswrapper non è il massimo in quanto a comodità: non sai quanto ho gioito leggendo che avevano aggiunto il supporto per i driver broadcom  (anche se ancora non ho avuto tempo di provare  )

 beh... i driver per la ipw2200 sono in portage e nativi x linux. in ogni caso funzionano egregiamente. adesso sarà una cosa del tipo alsa, potrai usare quelli del kernel o quelli in portage.

----------

## Ilvalle

Con il kernel-nitro funzionavano solo se

posti nel kernel come moduli.

C'è qualche motivo particolare? 

Quelli del 2.6.14, non li ho ancora provati.

Paolo

----------

## Dece

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... i driver per la ipw2200 sono in portage e nativi x linux. in ogni caso funzionano egregiamente. adesso sarà una cosa del tipo alsa, potrai usare quelli del kernel o quelli in portage.

 

Si si, intendevo dire che utilizzare un driver del kernel risulta più comodo in quanto per ogni aggiornamento (o cambio kernel) non bisogna ri-emergere i moduli o utilizzare module-rebuild, che funzionino bene non lo metto in dubbio  :Smile: 

----------

## gutter

 *Ilvalle wrote:*   

> Con il kernel-nitro funzionavano solo se
> 
> posti nel kernel come moduli.
> 
> C'è qualche motivo particolare? 
> ...

 

Ho sentito le cose più strane sui nitro, quindi ho finito di cercare spiegazioni quando non va qualcosa  :Wink: 

----------

## federico

Sinceramente mi pare un po' strano questo fatto, di mettere i driver direttamente nel kernel, visto che mi pareva consigliabile emergere i pacchetti adeguati a parte, e quindi per fare questo occorre escludere dal kernel sia i moduli ieeee sia i moduli ipw che vengono gestiti da 

```

* net-wireless/ipw2100

     Available versions:  1.0.5 1.1.0 1.1.1 1.1.2 1.1.2-r1 1.1.2-r2 1.1.2-r3 1.1.3

     Installed:           1.1.3

     Homepage:            http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Driver for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 3B miniPCI adapter

* net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware

     Available versions:  1.3

     Installed:           1.3

     Homepage:            http://ipw2100.sourceforge.net/

     Description:         Firmware for the Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 3B miniPCI adapter

* net-wireless/ieee80211

     Available versions:  1.0.1 1.0.2 1.0.3 1.0.3-r1 1.0.3-r2 1.1.5 1.1.5-r1 1.1.6

     Installed:           1.1.6

     Homepage:            http://ieee80211.sourceforge.net

     Description:         Generic IEEE 802.11 network subsystem for Linux

```

Coi nitro, dove questa operazione che vediamo ora nel kernel 2.6.14 era gia' possibile da tempo, ho sempre preferito fare in questo modo perche' i driver dai siti vengono aggiornati molto piu' velocemente che quelli presenti nei kernel.

Federico

----------

## bandreabis

Conviene passare a questa versione se con la 2.6.12 tutto funziona? Ho maskerato le versioni

```
>sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.12-r10
```

Ci sono altri miglioramenti degni di nota?

Andrea

----------

## gutter

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

> Conviene passare a questa versione se con la 2.6.12 tutto funziona?

 

In una sola parola: NO  :Wink: 

Se non senti la necessità di qualche feature particolare e non hai problemi con le periferiche che possiedi non vedo la necessità di passare ad un altro kernel. Potrebbe esistere qualche baco di sicurezza ma credo che se si tratti di un sistema desktop spesso ciò possa essere trascurato.

----------

## bandreabis

A parte che il kernel-2.6.14 è ancora in fase ~x86, credo che smaskererò le nuove versioni di kernel (stabili) quando la 2.6.12-r10 sarà  tolta da portage (come mi è successo con una vecchia "-r" del kernel che ho ora).

Andrea

----------

## Ic3M4n

se non senti la necessità di aggiornare puoi anche spostare l'ebuild di quello che usi adesso in  overlay e continuare ad utilizzarlo.

----------

## nick_spacca

 *gutter wrote:*   

>  *bandreabis wrote:*   Conviene passare a questa versione se con la 2.6.12 tutto funziona? 
> 
> In una sola parola: NO 
> 
> Se non senti la necessità di qualche feature particolare e non hai problemi con le periferiche che possiedi non vedo la necessità di passare ad un altro kernel. Potrebbe esistere qualche baco di sicurezza ma credo che se si tratti di un sistema desktop spesso ciò possa essere trascurato.

 

Scusate ma non capisco questa diffidenza verso un nuovo kernel...cioe' non penso ci siano problemi a scaricare il nuovo compilarlo e farlo partire SENZA BUTTARE IL VECCHIO...non e' un processo irreversibile, basta fare una piccolissima modifica al file di conf di grub/lilo (al limite puoi modificare grub "al volo" all'avvio...io i test li faccio cosi'...)

Anche perche' -almeno io- non mi leggo il changelog per ogni nuova versione/subversione del kernel che esce, quindi quando ho un po di tempo la compilo e la testo....spesso ho trovato casualmente nuove features interessanti cosi'...e poi non disdegnerei cosi' "a gratis" le correzioni ai bachi di sicurezza ANCHE su un sistema desktop...tutto questo IMHO ovviamente   :Wink: 

----------

## X-Drum

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Ho sentito le cose più strane sui nitro, quindi ho finito di cercare spiegazioni quando non va qualcosa 

 

nitro,love,ecc...

se hai mai patchato un kernel ti rendi conto quanto ben fatto sia il patchset gentoo-sources,

ho usato questi kernels tempo fa per il laptop (appena uscito) ma erano troppo instabili

(esasperazione di patch applicate), alla fine ho risolto patchando con notevole fatica

i gentoo sources con cio che ai tempi mi serviva: audio,touchpad,dsdt/acpi

----------

## thewally

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

>  *gutter wrote:*   Ho sentito le cose più strane sui nitro, quindi ho finito di cercare spiegazioni quando non va qualcosa  
> 
> nitro,love,ecc...
> 
> se hai mai patchato un kernel ti rendi conto quanto ben fatto sia il patchset gentoo-sources,
> ...

 

Non posso che essere d'accordo.

Effettivamente i nitro-sources mi hanno creato numerosi problemi.

Credo bastino i gentoo-sources, o, al massimo (e per chi se lo può permettere -  non io sul mio amd64   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:  ), suspend2-sources   :Wink: 

Comunque, molti passano a kernel iper-patchati, perchè almeno quelli supportano reiser4. Se gli sviluppatori di gentoo creassero un kernel gentoo-sources+reiser4 sicuramente molte di queste derivazioni andrebbero a morire (a solo vantaggio della stabilità)   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gutter

 *X-Drum wrote:*   

> 
> 
> nitro,love,ecc...
> 
> se hai mai patchato un kernel ti rendi conto quanto ben fatto sia il patchset gentoo-sources,
> ...

 

Concordo pienamente, ho provato questi kernel tempo fa e ne sono rimasto deluso. Diciamo che ho avuto solo problemi. Poi comunque è passato del tempo quindi è possibile che le cose siano notevolmente migliorate da allora. Ma dal momento che per adesso i gentoo-sources soddisfano pienamente alle mie esigenze mi tengo questi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Cazzantonio

ragazzi ho installato il 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 ma dei driver ipw2200 nessuna traccia... siete sicuri che ci debbano essere davvero? Nella sezione dei driver dove ci sono tutte le altre schede wireless?

Boh... si vede che io ho emerso una versione tarocco perché non li vedo...

----------

## Ilvalle

ci sono

ma devi inserire tutte le dipendeze:

```

Depends on: !UML && NETDEVICES && IEEE80211 && PCI 

```

Paolo

----------

## Cazzantonio

```
ale@heavensdoor ~ $ cat /boot/config-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 |grep NETDEVICES

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

ale@heavensdoor ~ $ cat /boot/config-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 |grep IEEE80211

# CONFIG_IEEE80211 is not set

ale@heavensdoor ~ $ cat /boot/config-2.6.14-gentoo-r2 |grep PCI

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

CONFIG_PCI=y
```

Se anche attivo IEEE80211 (che se non sbaglio è sempre nella sezione relativa alle schede wireless) non compare assolutamente niente... o meglio, compaiono sezioni aggiuntive riguardanti appunto IEEE80211 ma niente a proposito di ipw2200

----------

## Giambo

 *Dece wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Beh dai non è poco: utilizzare i driver con ndiswrapper non è il massimo in quanto a comodità: non sai quanto ho gioito leggendo che avevano aggiunto il supporto per i driver broadcom  (anche se ancora non ho avuto tempo di provare  )

 

Non ho trovato nulla sul supporto per i chip wireless della Broadcom, dove hai letto la notizia ?

Non che ndiswrapper vada male (Anzi !), pero' l'idea di avere un drivers Windows nella mia macchina mi fa' sentire "sporco"  :Smile: 

----------

## thewally

 *Giambo wrote:*   

> Non che ndiswrapper vada male (Anzi !), pero' l'idea di avere un drivers Windows nella mia macchina mi fa' sentire "sporco" 

 

Ma figuriamoci, non va' per niente male ! A parte qualche piccolo kernel panic qua e là... sperando che tu in quel momento non sia connesso con la banca   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## Apetrini

 *Cazzantonio wrote:*   

> ragazzi ho installato il 2.6.14-gentoo-r2 ma dei driver ipw2200 nessuna traccia... siete sicuri che ci debbano essere davvero? Nella sezione dei driver dove ci sono tutte le altre schede wireless?
> 
> Boh... si vede che io ho emerso una versione tarocco perché non li vedo...

 

Anche io all'inizio non li trovavo, ma ti assicuro che ci sono!!

Devi esser sicuro di aver permesso la compilazione dei driver che hanno bisogno di un firmware esterno, di aver permesso la compilazione dei driver non del tutto esenti da bug, compilare nella sezione networking lo standard ieee80211.

P.s. se usi "make xconfig" puoi subito vedere se ci sono, poiche c'è un opzione nel menu file, anzi nel menu vicino al menu file, che ha un opzione tipo "View all options" e ti fa vedere anche la roba che c'è ma non puoi attivarla(te la fa vedre in grigio). Cosi almeno tagli la testa al toro...

Questa possibilità nel xconfig mi è sempre tornata utile...

----------

## Bionicle

 *Quote:*   

> P.s. se usi "make xconfig" puoi subito vedere se ci sono, poiche c'è un opzione nel menu file, anzi nel menu vicino al menu file, che ha un opzione tipo "View all options" e ti fa vedere anche la roba che c'è ma non puoi attivarla(te la fa vedre in grigio). Cosi almeno tagli la testa al toro...
> 
> Questa possibilità nel xconfig mi è sempre tornata utile...

 

OK l'ho trovato, ma perché non posso attivarla

----------

## bandreabis

Con menuconfig hai la funzione di ricerca "/".

Dovrebbe farti vedere anche da cosa dipende.

Hai provato?

----------

## Bionicle

grazie, sinceramente non sapevo che esisteva la ricerca con "/"

ecco questo é il mio risultato

 *Quote:*   

>   Symbol: IPW2100 [=n]                                                         │
> 
>   │ Prompt: Intel PRO/Wireless 2100 Network Connection                           │
> 
>   │   Defined at drivers/net/wireless/Kconfig:140                                │
> ...

 

Ho risolto la dipendenza IEEE80211 e adesso posso selezionarlo

Grazie

----------

